# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  همس الصمت ..!!

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
همــــــــــــــــ الصمــــــــــت ــــــــــــــــــس ..


 

مدخل ~~~
مللت الصبر
والصبر مل مني 
فإلى متى ستكونين
هكذا أيتها الحياة .. 
جلستُ أقلب أوراقي
بحثتُ بين سطورها عن فرحٍ وسرور ليتهلل قلبي له ،،
ولكني لم أجد سوى هموم وأحزان
فتت قلبي وجعلتني أعيش الالم
منذ صغر سني
بدموع لاتبرح أن تفارق عيني ...
وها أنا كبرت وكبر معي همي وحزني
وأصبحوا أضعافاً مضاعفة ،،
كبرتُ وأنا أقول سيتغير الحال يوماً ،،
ولكـــــــــــــــن ...!!
لازال الحال كما هو عليه ،،
بل وقد يكون أسوء أحياناً ..
لا أنكر بإني أتت عليّ أيام عشت فيها قمة الفرح والسعادة
ولكن مالبثت أن ولت عن وجهي لتخلد الحزن والهم فيها .... 
صمّتُ قليلاً لأفكر في مايدور حولي
ولكن أخذ الدمع دورهـ في هذه اللحظات الصامته
ليغسل القليل القليل من همي وحزني 
نزل ليريح قلبي ولو لحظات لأشعر بالراحة فيها .. 
حينها هَمّسَّ الصمت بحروف أعذب من قطرات المطر
وكلمات أرق من نسمات الهواء
نطق بهمسات نزلت على قلبي وأثلجته ببرودتها 
ومسحت على قلبي الحزين ..
مابكِ أيها القلب الصبور ..؟؟
إين ذاك التصبر والتجلد الذي كنت تسير عليهما ...؟؟
لم أعهدك جزوعاً يوماً بل كنتُ ألتمس الصبر من قلبك وروحكِ
فما لذي حَّل بك ..؟؟ 
وبِأنات وهمس حزين تغنيتُ بكلماتي له لعله يساعد قلبي العليل ..
نعم أيها الصمت ..
صبرتُ ولا زلتُ صابراً ...
ولكن أخبرني إلى متى سأصبر ..؟؟
إلى متى أصبر على هذه الحياة التي أخذت تعاندني
فكلما قلت أنفتح باب الفرج وجدته توصد بإحكام ولم أعد أستطع أن أفتحه ..
وكلما تقدمت خطوة للأمام أرجعتني عشر خطوات للخلف ..
إلى متى أصبر ..
وكلما شعرت بدنو يوم سعدي ووقفت فاتحاً أذرعي لأحتضنه
ولىَّ مدبراً و كأنه لم يرني
أو يسمع كلمات أحتياجي له ..
إلى متى أصبر أيها الصمت
فقد ملَّ الصبر والتصبر مني ..
فأخبرني إلى متى سأصبر ..؟؟ 
هَمّسَّ مرة أخرى بهمسات كي يشدُّ بها على يدي
منادياً
أصبر وتجلد أيها القلب كما عهدتك 
فالصبر مفتاح الفرج ..
أصبر كصبر الأئمة والانبياء فليس صبر كصبرهم
إصبر 
فماضاقت الدنيا إلا وعند الله فرج ... 
قلت له سأصبر وسأصمت فالصبر والصمت يجريان في عروقي
وشراييني ..
سأصبر فالصبر هو نبض قلبي
وحياة روحي ..
سأصبر حتى أمِل ويمّل هو مني ..
شكراً لك أيها الصمت فقد شددت على قلبي وروحي
ولن أستغني عنكما أيها الصبر والصمت ماحييت
فأنتما عشقي في هذه الحياة ... 

مخرج ~~~
تهمس ياصمت
بكلماتكِ لتحيي
قلبي وتجعله 
يعيش بأمان ... 

~~~~~ 
تلك الكلمات كانت من همس صمتي
فالصمت هو عشقي وحبي
وسأظل طول عمري أعشقك أيها الصمت ..
همـــــــــ الصمــــت ـــــــس ...
~~~~~~

----------


## صفآء الروح

_كلمات جدا رائعة اختي همس الصمت..._
_نابعة من قلب حزين مكسور من الداخل..._
_كلام دخل الى صميم قلبي..._
_حقا ما كتبي الصبر مفتاح الفرج..._
_مالنا في هذي الحياة الا الصبر..._
_سلمت اناملك اختي همس الصمت..._
_ما ننحرم من جديدك..._
_دمتي برعاية الباري..._

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*حبيبتي..همس..*
*تعجز أناملي أن تُمسك بقلمها لتنفث حبره بين سطورك..*

*استنجدتُ بحروفي..*
*فلم تُلملم أشلائها..*
*لتُكوّن لكِ بعض السطور ..*
*أخية ..*
*وإن كانت حروفي مُبعثرة ...*
*أصريت أن أقدم بها هنا..*
*علها تعانق حزن حرفك..*

*فتبعث فيه روحاً من أمل قريب..*
*لايلبث إلا أن يكبر..*

*غاليتي ..*

*فليتمثل صمتكِ بصبرك..*
*وليتحدا ...*
*لتكوني أقوى وأقوى بكثير* 
*مما انتي عليه..*
*كشف الله مابكِ من حزن ..*
*وأبعد عنكِ كل ضيق ونصب...*

*قضى الله جوائجكِ..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..*

*لاأنسى أن اختم كلاماتي بقولي..*
*أن أسلوبكِ دائماً أرقى من كلمة رائع..*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اول دمعة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
كلمات رائعه جميله تدل على قلب من كتبت 
وسطرت هذه الكلمات الحزينه التي استلهمت من قلب 
نابع بالحب و العطاء ..........
ارجو ان تتقبلي ردي 
والى المزيد باذن الله تعالى 
مع تحياتي اوووووووووووووول دمعة .

----------


## همس الصمت

> _كلمات جدا رائعة اختي همس الصمت..._
> 
> _نابعة من قلب حزين مكسور من الداخل..._
> _كلام دخل الى صميم قلبي..._
> _حقا ما كتبي الصبر مفتاح الفرج..._
> _مالنا في هذي الحياة الا الصبر..._
> _سلمت اناملك اختي همس الصمت..._
> _ما ننحرم من جديدك..._
> 
> _دمتي برعاية الباري..._



 
جميل جداً هذا التواجد الجميل لكِ نهضة
في متصفحي ..
تشرفت وسعدت كثيراً بتواجدك المشرف ..
لاخلا ولا عدم 
والله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا العطرة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
> *حبيبتي..همس..*
> *تعجز أناملي أن تُمسك بقلمها لتنفث حبره بين سطورك..* 
> *استنجدتُ بحروفي..*
> *فلم تُلملم أشلائها..*
> *لتُكوّن لكِ بعض السطور ..*
> *أخية ..*
> ...



 
دمعتي الغالية
لطالما يتهلل قلبي فرحاً بتواجدك الجميل في صفحاتي
ومن القلب أقدم لكِ شكري وأمتناني
على هذه الكلمات التي شددتي بها على قلبي
وخففتي بها الكثير من حزني وهمي ..
لاحرمني الله تواجدكِ في كل متصفحاتي ..
وربي يعطيك العافية يارب
ويحقق لك أمانيكِ يارب
ويبعد عنك كل هم وحزن ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد 
> كلمات رائعه جميله تدل على قلب من كتبت 
> وسطرت هذه الكلمات الحزينه التي استلهمت من قلب 
> نابع بالحب و العطاء ..........
> ارجو ان تتقبلي ردي 
> والى المزيد باذن الله تعالى 
> مع تحياتي اوووووووووووووول دمعة .



 
أول دمعة
كم تشرفت بتواجدك الجميل في صفحتي
وشكراً لهذه الكلمات الرائعة التي ذكرتي
الله لايحرمني من تواجد جميل كتواجدك ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## شاري الطيب

_شكرا لكي خيتي همس الصمت



على هذا الموضوع المتميز




وشكرا على الطرح الجميل_


_ربي يعطيك الف عافية_


_تحياااااتي_

----------


## همس الصمت

> _شكرا لكي خيتي همس الصمت_
> 
> 
> 
> _على هذا الموضوع المتميز_ 
> 
> 
> 
> _وشكرا على الطرح الجميل_ 
> ...



 
الشكر لك أنت أخي
لتواجدك الجميل في متصفحي ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
دمت موفق لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

تعرفي اول ماقرات سطورك
تبادر لذهني قول الامام عليه السلام
""سأصبر حتى يمل الصبر من صبري""
يمكن لاني اخذ المقوله كعنوان الي لاستطيع الثبات والمواصله
سلمت اناملك فحروفك كانت رائعه تداخلت مع نفسي حتى استقرت بها
سلمتي من كل شر
وحفظك الباري بعينه التي لاتنام

----------


## همس الصمت

> تعرفي اول ماقرات سطورك
> 
> تبادر لذهني قول الامام عليه السلام
> ""سأصبر حتى يمل الصبر من صبري""
> يمكن لاني اخذ المقوله كعنوان الي لاستطيع الثبات والمواصله
> سلمت اناملك فحروفك كانت رائعه تداخلت مع نفسي حتى استقرت بها
> سلمتي من كل شر
> 
> وحفظك الباري بعينه التي لاتنام



 
شكراً لكِ عزيزتي لهذا التواجد الجميل
الذي أسعد قلبي 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
ولاحرمني نور تواجدكم في متصفحاتي ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..
تحياتي العطرة لكِ ..

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

حبيبتي : همس
كلمات جداً جميلة ورائعة
ودائماً شهادتي فيكِ مجروحه
فأنتِ لكِ أسلوب مميز
في الكتابة
لا يُنكر
غاليتي
مهما أشتد ألمنا وعصفت بنا
 رياح أيامنا
ومهما طااال الليل
فمن بعده صباح
وللصبر مؤكد طعماً مُر
لكن سيأتي الفرج
يوماً ما
{ والصبر مفتاح الفرج }
خيتي
أبعد الله عنكِ كل حزن
وأمدكِ أكثر بالصبر
بحق محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
ولكِ مني 
أرق التحااايااا
المعطرة بالفل والياسمين
ودمتي في رعاية الباري عز وجل
ولا عدمنــــــااا
أبداعك
.
.


أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*سلمت يداك غاليتي*
*طرح جداً جداً راااائع*
*كلمات ومعاني في قمة الروعة والجاذبية*
*كلمات جداً مؤثرة فنحن لانملك في هذه الدنيا سوى الصبر لأنه مفتاحنا إلى الفرج* 

*تقبلي مروري لأنني لأول مرة أدخل إلى قسم فيض القلم فقد شدني إسم (همس الصمت ) للدخول ورؤية مايحمله هذا الإسم من درر وروائع*

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــمووووسه حبيبتي 
مكثتُ بين حروووفك طويلا ،،وراق لي المكوث 
بجد يعجز قلمي عن الكتابه ،،
صغيرة هي حروووفي امام حروووفك الممــــيزه 
كلماااتك جذبتني ولامست شي داخل قلبي 
يظل دااائما الصبر هو عنوان القووه 
تعلمنا الصبر من اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
غاااليتي ..ابعدك الله عن الاحزان والهموم 
وابدله بالفرح والسعاده بحق الصلاة على 
نبينا وحبيب قلوبنا محمد وآله الاطهار 
دمتِ حبيبتي بالحب والموووده

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآآحب ..~* 
*كمـ هو صعب أن نُخلق لنجد أنفسنآ صآمتون ..~* 
*ننمزج من العبث أسطوره حيآتنآ المملهـ ...* 
*ونأسر قلوبنآ بأوهآم الهدوء البآعثه على اليأس ..*
*لعل في الصمت رآحه نبحث عنهآ ...* 
*بُعدآ عن ضجيج ذلكـ العآلم ..* 
*لكن ذلكـ الغموض ..*
*يأسرنآ حتى نصبح نحن معهـ شخص وآحد ..!*
*كلمآتكـ رآئعهـ ...* 
*وطرحكـ كآن مميزآ جدآ ...* 
*رسمتي بدآخلك شيئآ من كبريـآآء ..!*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ـعآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*ــتحيـآآتـوو ..~*
*كبريـآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*

*آآه مااعند صمتك ياهمس،،*
*وماالطف همسهـ اذا همْس ،،*
*يقال احياناً،،*
*الصمت أبلغ من الكلام،،،*
*وهذا مايتطلب منا السكوت في مواقف،،*
*والنطق بالكلام في آخرى ،،*
*فاصبري اوخيتي ،،*
*عسى الله يفرج مابك،،*
*ويريح قلبك عن الهموم،،*
*اعجبتني كلماتك فسلمت يداك ع ماخطتهـ،،*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيهـ،،*
*دمتي بعين الله،،*
*تحيـاااتي وودي،،*

----------


## همس الصمت

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> وصلى الله على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> حبيبتي : همس
> كلمات جداً جميلة ورائعة
> ودائماً شهادتي فيكِ مجروحه
> فأنتِ لكِ أسلوب مميز
> في الكتابة
> لا يُنكر
> غاليتي
> ...



 
أمنيات تتشرف صفحاتي دائماً
بهذا التواجد الجميل في متصفحاتي 
وأسعد دائما بردودكِ وكلماتكِ التي تشجعني وتريحني
لاخلا ولاعدم منك أبد الغلا .
وأبعد الله عنك كل هم وغم بحق محمد وآل محمد ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *سلمت يداك غاليتي*
> 
> *طرح جداً جداً راااائع*
> *كلمات ومعاني في قمة الروعة والجاذبية*
> *كلمات جداً مؤثرة فنحن لانملك في هذه الدنيا سوى الصبر لأنه مفتاحنا إلى الفرج*  
> *تقبلي مروري لأنني لأول مرة أدخل إلى قسم فيض القلم فقد شدني إسم (همس الصمت ) للدخول ورؤية مايحمله هذا الإسم من درر وروائع*



 
لؤلؤة الحجاز
 حصل لي الشرف بهذا التشريف الرائع والنير في متصفحي
لاحرمني من روعة تواجدكِ في كل متصفحاتي ابداً
كوني بالقرب دائماً ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..
تحياتي العطرة لهذا المرور الجميل ...

----------


## همس الصمت

> هـــــــــمووووسه حبيبتي 
> 
> مكثتُ بين حروووفك طويلا ،،وراق لي المكوث 
> بجد يعجز قلمي عن الكتابه ،،
> صغيرة هي حروووفي امام حروووفك الممــــيزه 
> كلماااتك جذبتني ولامست شي داخل قلبي 
> يظل دااائما الصبر هو عنوان القووه 
> تعلمنا الصبر من اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
> غاااليتي ..ابعدك الله عن الاحزان والهموم 
> ...



 
فروحة الغالية
كم أسعد عندما أرى نور أسمك يشع في متصفحي
فلكلماتكِ وقع خاص على قلبي ..
لاحرمني الله من تواجدكِ الجميل في كل متصفحاتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
جمتِ موفقة لكل خير الغلا ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *مرآآحب ..~* 
> 
> *كمـ هو صعب أن نُخلق لنجد أنفسنآ صآمتون ..~* 
> *ننمزج من العبث أسطوره حيآتنآ المملهـ ...* 
> *ونأسر قلوبنآ بأوهآم الهدوء البآعثه على اليأس ..*
> *لعل في الصمت رآحه نبحث عنهآ ...* 
> *بُعدآ عن ضجيج ذلكـ العآلم ..* 
> *لكن ذلكـ الغموض ..*
> *يأسرنآ حتى نصبح نحن معهـ شخص وآحد ..!*
> ...



 
مراحب ملايين فيك يالغلا ..
كبرياء
لوجودكِ في صفحاتي معنى كبير بداخلي
فكلماتكِ دائماً تكون ذات رونق خاص وجميل ..
لاحرمني الله هذا التواجد الجميل في كل متصفحاتي ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..*
> 
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..* 
> *آآه مااعند صمتك ياهمس،،*
> *وماالطف همسهـ اذا همْس ،،*
> *يقال احياناً،،*
> *الصمت أبلغ من الكلام،،،*
> *وهذا مايتطلب منا السكوت في مواقف،،*
> *والنطق بالكلام في آخرى ،،*
> ...



 
شذى الزهراء
أبعد الله عنكِ كل هم وحزن
وجعل أيامكِ كلها فرح وسعادة ..
وجودكِ في متصفحاتي يسعد قلبي
فكوني بقربي دائماً ..
ولاتحرمي قلبي سعادة تلوح فيه بتواجدكِ الجميل ..
دمتِ بخير الغلا ..

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اختي الغاليهـ ..*



*همس الصمت*


*اتحفتنا تلكـ الكلمات الجميلة ..*

*دآئما تذهليني برووعتكـ ..*

*رائعـ هو حضوركـ ونبض واحساسكـ ..*


*دوووم يااارب التميز الرااائع خيتي*


*لكـ ودي وتقديري*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*صمتنا يكون في بعض الاحيان بلسم ودواء لجروحنا*

*وفي احياناً اخرى يكون خنجراً في احشائناً*

*فليس لنا غير الصبر فهو سلاحنا*

*ولكن خيه للابد في يوماً من الايام ان يتلاشى هذا الصبر*

*ويكل ويتوقف*

*همس كلماتك لها اسلوب مميز*

*وصدى خلاب*

*وفقتي اخيه وسلمتي من كل سوء ومكروه*

*اسعد الحظات واجمل الامنيات اتمنها لك*

----------

